# Rattlesnakes at Warm Springs



## Chefgallo (Apr 28, 2015)

We saw a bunch of rattlesnakes on the scout trail! Keep an eye on where you step.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

That's ok they live there..... You're just visiting be nice to them.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

Were any hanging in trees?


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

is it a bunch? I always thought it was a herd of snakes.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

*It's waaaayy better than that*

Per the interwebs: 

"The collective noun for a group of rattlesnakes is a coil or a rhumba. A group of any kind of snakes can be called a knot, den, pit, nest, or bed of snakes."

Hopefully the OP still has time to edit his or her original post. Should read:

"We saw a rhumba of rattlesnakes on the scout trail!"


----------



## SweetHogan (Apr 2, 2015)

Yep they are out there... 12 yr old boy was bit on the lower lower d over memorial day weekend ... Life flight snatched him out of the canyon and took him to Portland. He is doing well apparently.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Great to hear he is doing OK and hopefully he learned a good lesson and will be paying attention in the future! Early season is always when the snakes come out! Have gone to tie up the trees on the Grand in April or early May and been chased out many times! Pay attention!


----------



## boldaddy (Oct 10, 2017)

*Scout?*

pardon my ignorance, but what is the "scout trail". Is this near whitehorse?
One of my group got buzzed tying a raft near North Junction three weeks ago.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

boldaddy said:


> pardon my ignorance, but what is the "scout trail". Is this near whitehorse?
> One of my group got buzzed tying a raft near North Junction three weeks ago.



Its the trail that you use to scout Warm Springs Rapid.


----------



## runnerdoc (May 19, 2012)

Appears to be some Oregon/Colorado confusion here......
The Warm Springs put in for the Deschutes doesn't require much scouting unless you forgot where you put down your beer, but usually easy going rattlesnakes can be found in the area; Warm Springs rapid on the Yampa needs a scout by most, but can't attest to the temperament of the local rattlesnakes


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Yampa snakes = ruthless


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up - I think. Now I have to worry about the snakes as well as the rapid


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

SweetHogan said:


> Yep they are out there... 12 yr old boy was bit on the lower lower d over memorial day weekend ... Life flight snatched him out of the canyon and took him to Portland. He is doing well apparently.


Dang that sounds painful. I'd rather get bit anywhere than on the lower D


----------

